
Apple's carbon footprint - malchow
https://esg.censible.co/companies/Apple
======
DrScump
This site has much broader metrics than just carbon footprint.

I don't see any indication that the carbon release from their major
manufacturing _subcontractors_ (e.g. Foxconn) is included.

------
titojankowski
Cool to see this type of overall analysis for Apple. I've seen several
different attempts at this type of quantification in terms of
sustainability/impact/whatever it's called. This eval looks user friendly and
has the categories I would expect.

